
When Will We See Collisions for SHA-1? (2012) - infruset
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/10/when_will_we_se.html
======
drallison
Question answered. [https://security.googleblog.com/2017/02/announcing-first-
sha...](https://security.googleblog.com/2017/02/announcing-first-
sha1-collision.html) dated February 23, 2017.

